# cal/ ca la/ ca l', etc



## gvergara

Hola:

Segons el diccionari, _ca_ + article significa _casa de_, però m'agradaria saber si té un sentit més general, com el _chez_ francès, el qual es fa servir no solament per a referir-se al pis d'una persona, sinó també al lloc on treballa. Us ho pregunto perquè he vist l'exemple següent

_He d'anar a *cal *metge._


Moltes grácies, 
Gonçal


----------



## chics

Hola. No. No és tan general com el _chez_ francès, que pot ser com dius pel metge, per la perruqueria, per a un supermercat o per a qualsevol empresa. En català no diem, per exemple, "treballo a ca Mango" ni "vaig a cal supermercat". Si dius "cal metge" o "cal fuster" estàs dient que vas a casa d'ells, no (en principi, per a mi a Barcelona, igual és diferent en algun altre lloc, potser un poble petit...) al lloc on treballa.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Estic mig d'acord amb la Chics. És veritat que no és tan general com en francès, però, tot i que entre la gent jove de les ciutats grans ja no se sent pràcticament gens, amb els oficis i professions sí que és o era habitual aquest ús de "ca". Si a mi algú em diu que va a cal metge, el primer que pensaré és que va a visitar-se, no a casa seva. Si va a cal sabater, entenc que va a fer-se arreglar les sabates.


----------



## ACQM

Crec que la Betulina te raó, però m'agradaria fer una apreciació.

Pots usar aquestes expressions per negocis com ara: tallers d'artesans o manyàs, consultes i oficines de professionals, botigues,... sempre que parlis de la persona en concret, no del nom de l'empresa. És diu "cal Manel, l'adroguer" o "cal metge", però no "ca Mango" (com diu Chics) no "ca Schleker".

Això ve del fet que normalment aquesta gent tenia, i alguns encara tenen, la feina a casa seva o al mateix edifici. Molts botiguers vivien a la planta de sobre de la botiga i molts artesans tenien el taller a la planta baixa d'una casa de dues plantes. Encara hi ha molts metges a Catalunya que tenen la consulta en una habitació de casa seva, per tant, té molt sentit dir "vaig a cal metge", perquè la consulta està literalment a casa del metge. No se sol dir "vaig a cal metge" si te la consulta en una clínica o centre mèdic.

Això es manté en els pobles, com més petit el poble, més viu és aquest ús i en ciutats petites i barris s'utilitza sobretot pels negocis "de tota la vida". Certament la gent jove l'utilitzem poc o gens i en ciutats grans i llocs en que la població i els negocis han canviat molt en els darrers anys, deixa de tenir sentit.


----------



## chics

betulina said:


> És veritat que no és tan general com en francès, però, tot i que entre la gent jove de les ciutats grans ja no se sent pràcticament gens, amb els oficis i professions sí que és o era habitual aquest ús de "ca". Si a mi algú em diu que va a cal metge, el primer que pensaré és que va a visitar-se, no a casa seva. Si va a cal sabater, entenc que va a fer-se arreglar les sabates.


Ah, veus? ja em semblava que era així...


----------



## ursu-lab

No només s'assembla al francés "chez", l'italià també té la preposició "da" amb la mateixa funció, i sempre quan* el lloc* on es va s'identifica totalment amb *les persones físiques* que hi treballen o hi viuen (per això no es pot usar amb "Schlecker" o "mango"...): dentista, metge, ferrater, perruquera, la casa particular d'algú, etc.


----------



## gvergara

M'acabo de preguntar si és obligatori l'ús de ca + professió per indicar moviment al lloc on aquests professionals treballen. En altres paraules, tant és dir_ Avui aniré *ca*l metge _com _Avui aniré *a*l metge_? Gràcies com sempre, 

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Doraemon-

gvergara said:


> En altres paraules, tant és dir_ Avui aniré *ca*l metge _com _Avui aniré *a*l metge_?


Pot ser equivalent en alguns casos, però no significa el mateix. Si vaig a veure al metge a l'hospital jo no diria mai "vaig cal metge" (sí, si es una consulta privada, per exemple), i també potser pots anar cal metge, però per a saludar-lo, o per a donar-li una carta, i no per a "anar al metge".
En un cas parles del LLOC on vas, en l'altre, de A QUI vas a que t'atengui.


----------

